# 35 Whelen AI



## elk2901 (Jun 3, 2005)

Where can I get some ballistics and loading data on this cartridge? I'm in the process of building one.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

What would you like to know? I have one and love it. A good book with lots of great information and a lot of info on 35 whelen, the 35 whelen improved, 338-06 and many other great rounds is published by wolf publishing titled Big Bores. Another great source of information is to call the Sierra bullets help line. They will send you out lots if information free of charge. You can also acess this information from the web, and they are very fast about getting information out to you. really like my 35 whelen improved a lot, and it is a blast to hunt with. My standard "deer" load uses the 225gr nosler BT at 2830 fps with no pressure signs, and most brass has lasted 10 or more loadings without failure. With this bullet and at this speed, you have a fairly long range gun that really smacks then it gets there. If tougher game is at hand, just switch to the nosler partition and have at it. For even larger game, you have 250's and some people out there are running 9.3mm bullets through sizers and loading them up in the whelens, andhave 300+ weights to work with. The Whelen improved gives you 338 magnum performance with 30-06 recoil, and is just plain fun to have. Good luck in your search for something differant.


----------



## elk2901 (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for you help. Now I am really looking forward to shooting it.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

You will find that most of the information out there will say that RL-15 is "the" powder for the whelen improved, but I use AA2520, and VV-135, vv-150 have been some new to the us powders that show a lot of potencial. I like the aa2520 because it meters out of a measure so nicely that you can load on a progressive loader and have a large number of rounds in a short time. 4064 is another powder that is overlooked, and imr-4320 if it can be found is another good one to have on hand. I would think that RL-15 and AA2520 powders would be great to get you up and started in load work. What action are you building this gun on? Barrel length, and what are you going to be shooting with it? I started out with a 98 action and ended up with my whelen improved. I liked it so much that when I was at a gun show I found a 358 winchester very simular to my whelen and had to have it. Then, I ended up with a 357 herit for a contender (almost a 358) they tend to do good things for me. Good luck, I hope it all turns out the way you want, good hunting.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

You will find that most of the information out there will say that RL-15 is "the" powder for the whelen improved, but I use AA2520, and VV-135, vv-150 have been some new to the us powders that show a lot of potencial. I like the aa2520 because it meters out of a measure so nicely that you can load on a progressive loader and have a large number of rounds in a short time. 4064 is another powder that is overlooked, and imr-4320 if it can be found is another good one to have on hand. I would think that RL-15 and AA2520 powders would be great to get you up and started in load work. What action are you building this gun on? Barrel length, and what are you going to be shooting with it? I started out with a 98 action and ended up with my whelen improved. I liked it so much that when I was at a gun show I found a 358 winchester very simular to my whelen and had to have it. Then, I ended up with a 357 herit for a contender (almost a 358) they tend to do good things for me. Good luck, I hope it all turns out the way you want, good hunting.


----------



## elk2901 (Jun 3, 2005)

I will be using a 24" Douglas barrel. This will be an elk gun. What twist should I specify for the barrel?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think a lot of people are going with a 1:14 twist. I think remington used a 1:16, but the 1:14 will work with the 200gr and up bullets very well. The faster twist will help to stabelize the 250's and up bullets, and be just right for the 225-250 bullets. Talk to the barrel people and see what they think, they work with this stuff every day, I just know what my personal range of knowledge and somewhat biased views are. I think for elk the nosler 225 bt would be a great choice, or the partition. The BT's are built very stout in the 35cal, and have proven to be great shooters in my gun. If 250yds or less and for very close range, it would be hard to overlook the Hornady or speer 250gr bullets. There is no need for an expensive premo bullet in this weight, as these perform as you would want them to. The new 225gr bullet from barns would also be good to check out for an all arround close to far bullet. I think it came out about 1 1/2 years ago, and I have not shot them as of yet. Barns seems to drop all of the bullets that I really like and need, only to leave me searching for something sutiable to replace it. From what I have read, if you want to cut your barrel down to 22", it would likely only loose about 50-70fps. I would start out with 24" and if I felt it would benefit form the 2" lop, then go for it.


----------

